
Development History of UnReal World RPG - NotMyFinalForm
http://unrealworld.fi/urw_devhist.html
======
NotMyFinalForm
UnReal World, or UrW, is a unique graphical roguelike RPG taking place in the
Far North long, long ago. It brings you a realistic game world rich with
historical atmosphere in which northern folklore, knowledge and way of life
play an important part. The atmosphere and game features are highly original
and compelling. The world of the game is based on the ancient Finland in the
late Iron Age. Throughout the years, UnReal World has been praised for its
depth, realism, atmosphere and immersion.

